# [SOLVED]udev alsa Problem - kein /dev/snd

## Perfect_P

hi all

wie schon in der Ueberschrift geschrieben, hab ich ein Problem mit meinem Sound. irgendwie schein udev keine sound devices in /dev zu erstellen. hab sowohl versucht alsa in den kernel zu kompilieren, als auch ihn mit alsa-driver zu laufen zu bringen.aber wie schon gesagt, das prob schein eher an udev als an alsa zu liegen........die soundkarte funktioniert auf jeden fall

mein mobo ist ein asus a8n-sli

chip ist nforce4...(also soundchip intel8x0)

gnetoo x86 installation......(komischerweisse hab ich bei meiner x64 installation (fast) keine porbs gehabt)

bin noch ziemlich neu bei linux/gentoo, deswegen hab ich keine ahnung, welche logs ihr braucht........sagts einfach und ich psote sie sofort   :Wink: 

also thx schon mal im vorraus.....PLast edited by Perfect_P on Thu Sep 15, 2005 9:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Perfect_P

Hier ist die ausgabe von dmesg.....dachte dass das mit sicherheit nuetzlich sein koennte

```
n symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove_id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_close

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_resume

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_open

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_pci_resume

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_double_rate_rules

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_suspend

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_pci_suspend

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_set_pm_callback

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_assign

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraints_init

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_near

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_setinteger

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_stop

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_max

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_capture_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_task_name

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_devices

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraints_complete

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_playback_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_find_bridge

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release
```

Last edited by Perfect_P on Fri Sep 09, 2005 8:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Ich hab leider auch keine Ahnung (  :Rolling Eyes:  ), aber was passiert wenn du wie im alsa-howto beschrieben als root ein "killall udevd" und dann "udevstart" ausführst?

Werden die devices dann erstellt bzw. erscheint eine Fehlermeldung bei dmesg?

----------

## Perfect_P

morgen,

bringt leider ueberhauptnichts......fuer udev schein meine soundkarte gar ncith zu existieren...

mfg P

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Perfect_P,

 *Perfect_P wrote:*   

> [...]fuer udev schein meine soundkarte gar ncith zu existieren...
> 
> mfg P

 

poste doch mal die Ausgabe von 

```
lspci
```

 und 

```
lsmod
```

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Perfect_P

hier die ausgabe von lspci:

```
0000:00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 XL] (PCIe)

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 XL] (PCIe) Secondary

0000:05:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
```

und hier der lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_page_alloc          7620  0 

ohci_hcd               18820  0 

```

hoffe ihr koennt damit was anfangen.....mir sagt das ganye naemlich garnischt 

mfg P

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Zur Erlärung

```
lsmod
```

 zeigt dir die geladenen Module an und 

```
lspci
```

 zeigt dir deine vorhandene Hardware an   :Cool: .

Bist du nach dem -> ALSA Guide Vorgegangen ?

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Perfect_P

hi

das mit lsmod ist ein bischen komischen, da eigendlich das ethernet modul als solches geladen sein muesste......und der sound im gegenzu sollte fest im kernel ddrin sein..........

das tutorial hab ich exakt befolgt, die letzten beiden gentoo installationen hat es so auch ganz gut funktioniert......deswegen ist es mir ein s grosses raetsel warum udev solchen mist baut

mfg P

----------

## Hungry Hugo

hmm....

Teste mal ob dann deine Module geladen werden.

Wenn Sie wünschen, dass Ihr System sich mehr wie die Installations-CD sein soll, dann sollten Sie, sobald Ihre Gentoo Installation fertig ist, cotplug emergen. Während die initrd die Hardware automatisch erkennt, die nötig ist um Ihr System zu starten, wird coldplug automatisch alles andere erkennen. 

Befehlsauflistung 19: Emergen und aktivieren von coldplug

```
# emerge coldplug

# rc-update add coldplug boot
```

Wenn das nicht funktioniert kannste ja coldplug wieder aus RC nehmen 

```
# rc-update del coldplug
```

Good luck!

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Perfect_P

hi hungry

also, coldplug hat leider auch nciht geholfen......der fehler ist immer ncoh der selbe

 *Quote:*   

> Teste mal ob dann deine Module geladen werden. 

 

wie stell fest ob all meine module geladen werden???    das war doch lsmod, oder ncith???

mfg und thx fuer deine/eure bemuehungen

P

EDIT: kann es sein, dass mein selbstgebastelter 2.6.13 kernel probleme macht????????? was fuer sachen muessen auf jeden fall aktiviert sein, damit der soundchip ueberhaupt erkannt wird?

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi,

 *Perfect_P wrote:*   

> [...]wie stell fest ob all meine module geladen werden???    das war doch lsmod, oder ncith???

 

jepp genau der befehl ist das.

Teste doch mal ob du die Module die du brauchst von Hand zu laden mit 

```
modprobe <ModulName>
```

 dabei ist <ModulName> duch den Namen des Moduls zu ersetzen   :Cool:  is ja logo...

und dann postest du mal die Fehlermeldung wenn eine kommt und wenn keine kommt machste nochmal 

```
lsmod
```

Wenn du also dann die Module per Hand laden kannst und keine Fehlermeldung bekommst kannst du die zu ladenden Module wie beschrieben einbinden ->

 *Ausschnitt aus dem Handbuch wrote:*   

> 7.e. Konfiguration von Kernel-Modulen
> 
> Konfiguration der Module
> 
> Sie sollten alle Module, die automatisch geladen werden sollen, in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (oder kernel-2.4) eintragen. Wenn Sie möchten können Sie auch zusätzliche Optionen anhängen. 
> ...

 

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Perfect_P

hier die ausgabe vom find

```
# find /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or      

 -iname '*.ko'

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/kernel/drivers/usb/class/usblp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/kernel/fs/fat/fat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/kernel/fs/msdos/msdos.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rtctimer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-instr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-fm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-simple.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/i2c/snd-cs8427.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/i2c/snd-i2c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/i2c/other/snd-ak4xxx-adda.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-aloop.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-dummy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-mtpav.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-serial-u16550.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-serialmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-virmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/isa/sb/snd-sb-common.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/synth/snd-util-mem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-als4000.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-atiixp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-azt3328.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-bt87x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-cmipci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-cs4281.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-ens1370.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-ens1371.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-es1938.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-es1968.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-fm801.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-hdspm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-maestro3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-rme32.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-rme96.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-sonicvibes.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx-modem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus/snd-pdplus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr/snd-pcxhr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla20.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla24.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-echo3g.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina20.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina24.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigo.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigodj.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigoio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla20.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-mia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-mona.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ak4531-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451/snd-ali5451.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0/snd-au8810.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0/snd-au8820.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0/snd-au8830.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106/snd-ca0106.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx/snd-cs46xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712/snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212/snd-korg1212.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/mixart/snd-mixart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652/snd-rme9652.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/trident/snd-trident-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/trident/snd-trident.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/vx222/snd-vx222.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko
```

hmmm die ausgabe ist sehr komischen.........lauter alsa-driver, obwohl in meinem kernel alle bis auf den snd-intel8x0 nciht ausgewaehlt sind.......naja, vll ein ueberbleibsel von dem versuch ueber die alsa-driver etwas zu erreichen.........

hab dann mal versuchet, mein sound modul, also das snd-intel8x0 zu laden:

```
# modprobe snd-intel8x0

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

hat net so wirklich funktioniert........................soll ich mal meine kernel config posten????? ich dneke immer mehr, dass die daran schuld ist....

mfg und thx

P

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Perfect_P,

hast du ALSA als Paket genommen oder im Kernel als Modul?

Haste Genkernel benutzt oder hast du den Kernel selber gebacken?

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche läd das Modul alsasound deine Soundkarte und die noch nötigen Module.

Also dann mach mal  

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

 . Wenn das dann immer

noch nicht funktioniert dann hast du keine Berechtigung für deinen USER ( das entfällt wenn du als ROOT angemeldet bist ). Das kannst du mit 

```
# gpasswd -a <username> audio
```

 beheben.

Gruß Hugo

----------

## Perfect_P

hi

 *Quote:*   

> hast du ALSA als Paket genommen oder im Kernel als Modul?

 

sowohl als auch.....yuerst als paket, dann wieder unmerged und direkt im kernel

 *Quote:*   

> Haste Genkernel benutzt oder hast du den Kernel selber gebacken?

 

selber gebacken......so schwer kann das ja nciht sein, hab ich mir gedacht......

alsasound wird beim start schon geladen...hat afaik schon alsaconf eingerichtet

and den berechtigungen kanns auch nciht liegen, hab ja alles als root gemacht

mfg und thx P

EDIT: Hab ncoh ein bischen mehr ausgaben aus meiner console rauskopiert:

```
# ls /dev/

cdrom    fd       log     sda5    tty13  tty26  tty39  tty51  tty7     vcs5

cdrom1   fd0      mem     sda6    tty14  tty27  tty4   tty52  tty8     vcs6

cdrom2   floppy   misc    sg0     tty15  tty28  tty40  tty53  tty9     vcs7

cdrw     full     null    shm     tty16  tty29  tty41  tty54  ttyS0    vcsa

cdrw1    hda      port    stderr  tty17  tty3   tty42  tty55  ttyS1    vcsa1

cdrw2    hda1     psaux   stdin   tty18  tty30  tty43  tty56  ttyS2    vcsa2

console  hda2     ptmx    stdout  tty19  tty31  tty44  tty57  ttyS3    vcsa3

core     hda3     pts     tts     tty2   tty32  tty45  tty58  urandom  vcsa4

disk     hdc      random  tty     tty20  tty33  tty46  tty59  usb      vcsa5

dri      hdd      sda     tty0    tty21  tty34  tty47  tty6   vcs      vcsa6

dvd      initctl  sda1    tty1    tty22  tty35  tty48  tty60  vcs1     vcsa7

dvd1     input    sda2    tty10   tty23  tty36  tty49  tty61  vcs2     zero

dvdrw    kmem     sda3    tty11   tty24  tty37  tty5   tty62  vcs3

dvdrw1   kmsg     sda4    tty12   tty25  tty38  tty50  tty63  vcs4

```

```
# alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
```

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | less

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.13-gentoo

# Thu Sep  8 22:40:42 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

# CONFIG_SYSVIPC is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

#

# XFS support

#

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

# CONFIG_VFAT_FS is not set

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y
```

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Nun ja schwer nicht aber tricky

Hier mal ein Auszug aus meiner .config vom Kernel 2.6.12-r6 sollte bei dir wenn du auch eine intel8x0 funktionieren. Würde dir ja meine komplette .config geben habe aber ein Centrino Notebook. 

```
#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

```

Gruß Hungry Hugo[/code]

----------

## Perfect_P

hi hungry

wollte meinen ossund kernel einstellungen den deien angleichen.....allerdings weigert sich der make jetzt den kernel zu erstellen...

```
# make && make modules_install

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

  CHK     usr/initramfs_list

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready  (#8)

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  INSTALL drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko

  INSTALL drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/class/usblp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.ko

  INSTALL fs/fat/fat.ko

  INSTALL fs/msdos/msdos.ko

  INSTALL fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.13-gentoo; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_enable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_find_bridge

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_free_memory

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_copy_info

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_backend_release
```

schein mir irgendwie ein fehler mit dem agp port zu sein, den ich ja gar cnith hab (pci-Ex)...........oder kommt das von den ati drivern????

soll ich vll mein system komplet neu aufspielen????

mfg P

----------

## Perfect_P

hi,

hab mir grad nen genkernel kernel gebastelt......er funktioniert auch wunderbar, nur hab ich immer noch kein sound eintraege in /dev

das ist wirklich komischen, der soundchip ist auf jeden fall im bios aktiviert, funktionsf'hig und garantiert nciht vom brett weggerissen.......in windows geht er ohne probs

habt ihr ncoh irgendwelche ideen ????

mfg P

----------

## Perfect_P

hi

*nachobenschieb*

hab grad mal auf /dev der installcd geschaut......auch keine /dev/snd da:-(........das linux meine soundchp nciht mag, kann eigendlich nciht sein, da er sowohl unter x64 als auch unter x86 funktioniert hat...............das einzig was ich an meinem system verändert hab ist ein bios update auf v1011, das ich aber dann wieder rückgängig gemacht hab, da ich probs mit dem soundchip unter win hatte ...... mit dem alten bios geht der sound aber unter win problemlos.....

hab ihr ncoh irgendwelche ideen???

mfg P

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Servus Perfect_P,

ich glaube nicht das Gentoo deinen Soundchip nicht mag wenn du wirklich ein intel8x0 Chipset drauf hast funktioniert er so wie bei Windoz auch  :Very Happy: 

Also funktioniert dein Sound unter Linux erst nach dem Bios Update nicht mehr oder vorher schon nicht?

Zu dem Kernel Prob. schau noch mal die Kernel Conf. durch da hast du bestimmt noch AGP Unterstützung drin deswegen die Fehler   :Cool:  .

Zu deinem Eintrag in /dev/ da habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie nachgesehen ob da ein /dev/snd ist... ich schau heute Abend aber mal nach mal sehen ob sich da was finden läßt   :Smile:  .

Wenn du schon zwei laufende Systeme hast dann schau dir doch mal dort das Sytem bzw. die Kernel Konf. an vielleicht hast du nur eine Kleinigkeit übersehen. Ich kenne ja deine Hardware nicht von daher ist es schwierig den Fehler zu lokalisieren.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Perfect_P

hi Hungry Hugo

ich hab gestern knoppix runtergeladen und siehe da, der sound geht ohne probs. also scheint mein soundchip auch mit der jetzigen bioskonfiguration linux kompatibel zu sein.....

nach dem biosupdate hat er unter meinem x64 system hat der sound wunderbar funktioniert.......auch wenn das mit dem bios ein bischen komisch war, da ich zuerst den rtc jumper entfernen musste, mein bios also zurücksetzten musst, um den sound allgemein (also auch unter win) zum laufen zu kriegen.....da war nämlich das gleiche prob wie jetzt grad, dass der PC einfach nicht erkennt das ein soundchip draufgelötet ist.......aber wie schon gesagt, mit knoppix funktioniert der sound ja.

kern probleme hab ich sofort vershclimmbessert........hab mal genkernel mit coldplug ausprbiert......der hat auch tatsächlich nen /dev/snd erzeugt, nur leider waren da nur timer und reg (oda so) drin....sound ging als nciht......hab dann den genkernel  wieder runtergehauen, nur dass ich jetzt keine module mehr laden kann......

die beiden anderen linux systeme mussten diesem heir leider weichen, insofern kann ich dort nciht kurz in der config spickeln

glaub, ich werd dass ganze system heute nacht nochmal neu aufsetzten, diesmal ncoh mehr auf die anleiteung schauen und hoffen dass ich den fehler finde

meine hardware iust ein 3200+ winni auf nem nf4 asus a8nsli brett (inzwischen wieder mit 1001 bios)...ati x800xl graka, 1024 MB ram, eine sata samsung platte und eine ide seagate platte schrott dvd brenner der kaum ne dvd richtig brennt, cd brenner (der brennt dafür die cd hervorragend) 

eine frage noch zum schluss, wie kann ich herrausfinden, was für eine udev version auf meinem system ist? kann es vll sein, das das prob ein bug in der neuen udev version sit? wollt nämlich mal auf meiner knoppix cd nachschauen was dort installiert ist

mfg und thx für deine mühen

P

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Perfect_P,

kein Problem versuche gerne zu helfen   :Very Happy: 

Schau dir bevor du die Kiste platt machst nochmal den  UDEV Guide an vielleicht hast du da was übersehen.

Eine Möglichkeit ist mittels emerge die Version zu ermitteln 

```
emerge -s udev
```

 da siehst du deine installierte Version und ob eine neuere Version im Portage ist. Kannst ja vorher noch mal 

```
emerge --sync
```

 machen um Portage auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen.

Ob Knoppix aber udev benutzt und wie du das herausfinden kannst   :Confused:  Da gibts vielleicht so ne Art Paketverwaltung.

Da Knoppix ja KDE benutzt kannst du ja mal in kpackage schauen da wirst du bestimmt fündig.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Perfect_P

hi

nach der neuinstallation geht alsa ohne probs....keine ahnung warum.......,naja, egal, ahuptsache es geht

mfg und nochmal danke an alle

P

----------

